# Modifying an Eheim 2213?



## hensintheshed (2 Dec 2010)

Does anyone know if it is possible to modify an eheim 2213 to improve the flowrate? Im sure I read on here somewhere before about someone changing the impeller for a different model which done the trick! 

Anyone have any ideas on any cheap mods to improve flowrate??


----------



## dw1305 (3 Dec 2010)

Hi all,
I don't think you can use a different impeller on the 2213, it is on the 2215 that you can put the impeller from the 2217 in to improve flow speed. I've tried this, but it doesn't work on the 2213, as the 2217 impeller is physically too large to fit.

You could try different media, I think the internal sponges tend to reduce flow rate, I run the 2213 with just a PPI10 sponge pre-filter on the intake and the central container 3/4 full of ceramic rings.

Another option is to make sure you don't have any excess hose, and that the hose you do have isn't constricted or kinked. The shorter, straighter and cleaner the hoses are the smaller effect they will have on flow speed. If you can do without the spray bar that will also help.

cheers Darrel


----------



## hensintheshed (3 Dec 2010)

Ah bummer, thanks for the repy Darrel, I was hoping it would be an easy impeller swap! ah well I might have to look down the wave maker route instead to improve the circulation!


----------



## Coiln3107 (4 Dec 2010)

My 2078's both had non return valves in the outlets to aid priming. I don't know if your Eheim has them but if so remove them as the cause a fair restriction in the outlet venturi. As long as after cleaning the filter you fully prime the filter, I use a small jug and after cleaning just back fill through the outlet until full. The hoses are still full and when you open the lever stop valve and switch on they just go. I definetly noticed a difference after removing them as the venturi outlet must be 30% or so less restricted


----------

